# Who's the best runningback in NFL history?



## Billo_Really (Dec 17, 2012)

Who's the best runningback in NFL history?

Adrian Peterson
Eric Dickerson
Emmett Smith
Walter Payton
O.J. Simpson
Jim Brown
Bo Jackson
John Riggins
Earl Campbell
Red Grange
If I missed someone, feel free to add them in.


----------



## JWBooth (Dec 17, 2012)

Gale Sayers


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 17, 2012)

JWBooth said:


> Gale Sayers


Wow, that's a major fuck-up on my part!


----------



## Paulie (Dec 17, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Who's the best runningback in NFL history?
> 
> Adrian Peterson
> Eric Dickerson
> ...



Why is Peterson up there?  

And where is Barry?


----------



## Warrior102 (Dec 17, 2012)

#44 - without question


----------



## mjollnir (Dec 17, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Who's the best runningback in NFL history?
> 
> Adrian Peterson
> Eric Dickerson
> ...



Useless list w/out Terrel Davis.


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 17, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Who's the best runningback in NFL history?
> 
> Adrian Peterson
> Eric Dickerson
> ...



Franco Harris


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 17, 2012)

I always liked Larry Csonka from the undefeated Dolphins..  The only RB that was penalised for stopping short of a TD and running accross the field to crush a db before taking it in the end zone... 

True story




Another true story is that way back when I saved Csonka's life.. I'll save that story for later..


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Dec 17, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Who's the best runningback in NFL history?
> 
> Adrian Peterson
> Eric Dickerson
> ...



Tony Dorsett is a Top 10


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 17, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Who's the best runningback in NFL history?
> ...



Oh please...  Harris is a fraud.  His immaculet reception was a fraud.  He spent his last 5 or 6 yrears running out of bounds rather than take any contact.  Harris was a pussy.

True story.


----------



## Wiseacre (Dec 17, 2012)

Barry Sanders was the most exciting football player that ever stepped on the field.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 17, 2012)

Wiseacre said:


> Barry Sanders was the most exciting football player that ever stepped on the field.



For my money the most "exciting" was Terry Metcalf of the St Louis Cardinals. He could change direction faster than either Walter Pauton or Barry Sanders.

Also I kinda knew him.  He was best friends with my best friend's brother when he was in HS in Seattle.  I saw him many times in person although I wouldn't call him a friend.

He holds the record for most games with 250+ all purpose yards: 7.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 17, 2012)

I stick with Jim Brown as the best ever.  He was, IMO, the most dominant at the position while he played.  His records, including total yardage and YPC were incredible.

Barry Sanders was the most fun to watch.  

How two votes could go to Riggins is beyond me.

Peterson needs to finish his career to really get a good view of where he stands.

Terrell Davis didn't play enough to be the best.  If he could have avoided injury, maybe he would have been.

Bo Jackson should NEVER be in this discussion!  Talking about Bo is entirely about possibility rather than reality.  It's very unfortunate that a career that looked so promising was cut short so soon, but it was, and discussing him as one of the best ever is ridiculous.  The man played in only 38 games and had less than 3000 career rushing yards.


----------



## del (Dec 17, 2012)

there's jim brown and then there's the also rans.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 17, 2012)

del said:


> there's jim brown and then there's the also rans.



Jim was awesome in his time but... he wouldn't be able to compete today.  He wasn't fast enough ...he didn't change direction quick enough.  He was very strong and was difficult to tackle..but the defenses in pro ball then were not as good as today's best colleges. 

I've seen him play as well as OJ Simson ..been a fan since I was 7.  that's around 55 years. 

I honor him but seriously... compared to most starting running backs today he wouldn't even make a pro team.

"exceptional and record-setting nine-year career as a running back for the NFL Cleveland Browns from 1957 to 1965"


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 17, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > there's jim brown and then there's the also rans.
> ...



This would be relevant if we were discussing the running back most likely to be successful today. 

You can only judge the players by when they played.  Many things are different now.  Are the players faster, stronger, and bigger today?  Sure.  On the other hand, are the rules more strict for defenses now?  I think yes.  Are the players today given better medical attention, nutrition, money, and are they brought up from a young age to be football players?  Certainly yes.

Brown played when he played.  What he did in his time is how he should be judged as much as possible.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 17, 2012)

Paulie said:


> Why is Peterson up there?


 I don't know if you've noticed, but Peterson is having quite a year!




Paulie said:


> And where is Barry?


Barry Sanders was another major fuck-up of mine to leave off the list.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 17, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> #44 - without question



Leroy Kelley?


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 17, 2012)

mjollnir said:


> Useless list w/out Terrel Davis.


Fuck him!


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 17, 2012)

Who was that runningback who came out of SC, played for the Raiders, used to dive over linemen for touchdowns, had a big Super Bowl game against Washington and his named started with Marques?

I forget his last name?


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 17, 2012)

Does anyone remember OJ's run against UCLA in '69?


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 17, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> I always liked Larry Csonka from the undefeated Dolphins..  The only RB that was penalised for stopping short of a TD and running accross the field to crush a db before taking it in the end zone...
> 
> True story
> 
> ...


He was nothing without Jim Kick!


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 17, 2012)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Tony Dorsett is a Top 10


I've hated him since he changed the enunciation of his name.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 17, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Oh please...  Harris is a fraud.  His immaculet reception was a fraud.  He spent his last 5 or 6 yrears running out of bounds rather than take any contact.  Harris was a pussy.
> 
> True story.


I second that!


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 17, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Jim was awesome in his time but... he wouldn't be able to compete today.  He wasn't fast enough ...he didn't change direction quick enough.  He was very strong and was difficult to tackle..but the defenses in pro ball then were not as good as today's best colleges.
> 
> I've seen him play as well as OJ Simson ..been a fan since I was 7.  that's around 55 years.
> 
> ...


OJ Simpson would be as dominating today as he was when he played.

So would Gale Sayers.

Earl Cambell would be MORE DOMINATING today, than he was when he played.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 17, 2012)

Does anyone remember Bronco Nugurski?


----------



## Wiseacre (Dec 17, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Does anyone remember Bronco Nugurski?




I think it's Nagurski, and yeah, I remember Jim Thorpe too.   If you're going to measure somebody by his contemporaries, this guy was not only the best RB ever, but also the best football player AND the best athlete of all time.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 17, 2012)

Wiseacre said:


> I think it's Nagurski, and yeah, I remember Jim Thorpe too.   If you're going to measure somebody by his contemporaries, this guy was not only the best RB ever, but also the best football player AND the best athlete of all time.


I dunno, the Galloping Ghost was pretty good too!


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 17, 2012)

I think I'll officially change my vote from Jim Brown to Gale Sayers.

The more I think about it, Sayers was the best ever, yesterday AND today.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 17, 2012)

If you were a small defensive back and saw Earl Cambell breaking from the line of scrimmage,
 what would be going through your head right now?


----------



## Wiseacre (Dec 17, 2012)

loinboy said:


> if you were a small defensive back and saw earl cambell breaking from the line of scrimmage,
> what would be going through your head right now?




holy fucking shit!


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 18, 2012)

Wiseacre said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > if you were a small defensive back and saw earl cambell breaking from the line of scrimmage,
> ...


Mine would be, 
*"Oh no, this is gonna hurt!"*


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 18, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Who's the best runningback in NFL history?
> 
> Adrian Peterson
> Eric Dickerson
> ...



Joe 'the jet' Perry
John Henry Johnson


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 18, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



Harris was a smart runner who protected his legs when there was nothing else to be gained. The Immaculate Reception was one of the most exciting plays in the history of pro football.


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 18, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> I stick with Jim Brown as the best ever.  He was, IMO, the most dominant at the position while he played.  His records, including total yardage and YPC were incredible.
> 
> Barry Sanders was the most fun to watch.
> 
> ...



Brown was the best I ever saw, and being a Pittsburgh fan from a family with season tickets, we unfortunately saw him too often


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 18, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



I don't dissagree with you but I see "history" differently.  I see history as everything that happened last Sunday backwards in time.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 18, 2012)

loinboy said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > I always liked Larry Csonka from the undefeated Dolphins..  The only RB that was penalised for stopping short of a TD and running accross the field to crush a db before taking it in the end zone...
> ...



True..but I never met Jim.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 18, 2012)

Wiseacre said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone remember Bronco Nugurski?
> ...



My grandfather played against Thorpe.  He was a defensive end in Pro ball before the NFL.

He told me Thorpe was the toughest man he ever had to tackle.

You must be like ninety or something to have seen Thorpe play ...that was before TV .. You see him in person or on newsreels?


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 18, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> Harris was a smart runner who protected his legs when there was nothing else to be gained. The Immaculate Reception was one of the most exciting plays in the history of pro football.


That just gave me an idea for a new thread!


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 18, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Nothing to be gained?...fuck you and Harris you are both pussies.  Larry Csonka and I both spit on you.  There are ALWAYS more yards to be gained by crushing through your opponent.

Leave it to a PussyBurg fan to revel in a theft and a fraud.


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 18, 2012)

del said:


> there's jim brown and then there's the also rans.



Jim Brown was the best I've seen. He dominated his sport like no one has since and he may have been the best athlete of his day. His best sport was lacrosse;  the fastest game on two feet.










Jim Brown

Brown, the only person to be inducted into the halls of fame for pro football, college football and lacrosse, was an All-Star lacrosse midfielder at Manhasset High School on Long Island.

&#8220;Lacrosse was his best sport,&#8221; said Ed Walsh, Brown&#8217;s football coach in high school. &#8220;He had all the skills, and his skills were better than all the opponents.

When at Syracuse, according to statistics from US Lacrosse, Brown scored 30 goals as a junior and followed that with 43 goals and 21 assists as a first-team All-America midfielder in 1957, his senior season. That, in an era where the lacrosse season was only 10 games long.

Most people remember Jim Brown as the legendary Cleveland Browns running back from the 50&#8217;s and 60&#8217;s. Nearly impossible to catch, and if you did, it was just as difficult a task to tackle him. He led the NFL in rushing 8 times and his name is on a long list of accolades that he has earned as a football legend.

Most people do not know he earned 13 varsity letters at Manhasset High School in Manhasset, NY playing football, lacrosse, baseball, basketball and running track. Some consider Jim Brown the best multi-sport athlete in sports history.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 18, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Nothing to be gained?...fuck you and Harris you are both pussies.  Larry Csonka and I both spit on you.  There are ALWAYS more yards to be gained by crushing through your opponent.
> 
> Leave it to a PussyBurg fan to revel in a theft and a fraud.


Don't forget about Mercury Morris!

BTW, Bob Griese kicked major ass!


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 18, 2012)

Bfgrn said:


> Jim Brown was the best I've seen. He dominated his sport like no one has since and he may have been the best athlete of his day. His best sport was lacrosse;  the fastest game on two feet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jim Brown?

Ummm..................wasn't he the running back before Leroy Kelly?


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 18, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Brown was the best I've seen. He dominated his sport like no one has since and he may have been the best athlete of his day. His best sport was lacrosse;  the fastest game on two feet.
> ...



Yes, he was the Cleveland Browns running back before Leroy Kelly. And he was the Syracuse University running back before Ernie Davis, Jim Nance, Floyd Little and Larry Csonka.

Your point?


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 18, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Brown was the best I've seen. He dominated his sport like no one has since and he may have been the best athlete of his day. His best sport was lacrosse;  the fastest game on two feet.
> ...



And Leroy Brown...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aB_TM5AvJP0]Jim Croce - Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Live) [remastered 16:9] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 18, 2012)

Bfgrn said:


> Yes, he was the Cleveland Browns running back before Leroy Kelly. And he was the Syracuse University running back before Ernie Davis, Jim Nance, Floyd Little and Larry Csonka.
> 
> Your point?


Just giving you shit!

I'm a big Brown fan myself.

He's No.2 in my book behind Sayers.


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 18, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I remember once when Harris was about to step out of bounds and the defensive back slowed down figuring Harris was going out of bounds. Harris cut back and ran 40 - 50 yards for a touchdown. Smart runner, true story. 

Putting Larry Csonka in the same group as Brown, Simpson, Harris, Peyton, and Sayers is an insult. 

I usually like your posts, quit being an insecure little boy.


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 18, 2012)

I wonder if OJ would have gotten more votes if it were not for his activities after football.


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 18, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> I wonder if OJ would have gotten more votes if it were not for his activities after football.



Probably. I was a Bills season ticket holder during the OJ years. My buddies and I even went to the airport when he first arrived in Buffalo. But the guy turned out to be a real scum bag as a human being.

As great as Jim Brown was on the football field, he is even a greater person off the field. He has mentored many troubled young men.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 18, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



I'm not really all that slight.  6' 220lb.  Security is a myth...we all go away and are forgotten eventually.  I revel in my insecurity..it is freedom.  Thanks for noticing!  

I only mentioned Csonka because I really liked his toughness ...he clearly was not the talent blessed upon some others mentioned..  and of course like I said I did in fact save his life..

PS Thanks for liking my posts!  That doesn't mean we will BFF on facebook or anything...


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 18, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> ...he clearly was not the talent blessed upon some others mentioned...


That's right!

He was no Bobby Douglas!


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 18, 2012)

loinboy said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > ...he clearly was not the talent blessed upon some others mentioned...
> ...



I hope you are not talking about Bill Douglas the QB for the Washington Huskies that broke his leg in the first half of the 64 Rose bowl after we, my gramps and grandma and me drove all the way down to see and that Bowl game in Pasadena and that stupid Fuck Douglas gets his damn leg busted after we( U of W ) score and lead 7 - 0.  He was a talented QB though..  I think Dick Butkus was the one that hit him.  Of course we went on to lose. 7 - 17.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 18, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> I hope you are not talking about Bill Douglas the QB for the Washington Huskies that broke his leg in the first half of the 64 Rose bowl after we, my gramps and grandma and me drove all the way down to see and that Bowl game in Pasadena and that stupid Fuck Douglas gets his damn leg busted after we( U of W ) score and lead 7 - 0.  He was a talented QB though..  I think Dick Butkus was the one that hit him.  Of course we went on to lose. 7 - 17.


I'm talkin' bout the Bears QB who just wanted to run!


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 18, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Absolutely not, just means that I respect you. I can see what you liked about Csonka, he was tough, his own person and had to work hard to achieve what he did.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 18, 2012)

1. Jim Brown


2. Walter Payton
3. OJ
4. Earl Campbell
5. Riggins


----------



## chikenwing (Dec 18, 2012)

Brown and Sanders tied,they did what they did despite the teams they were on,others like Smith and Riggins did what they di because of the teams they were with. 


Hard choices so many dynamic players.


----------



## Toro (Dec 18, 2012)

Barry Sanders was the best I ever saw. Peterson is coming close though.


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 18, 2012)

Toro said:


> Barry Sanders was the best I ever saw. Peterson is coming close though.



The very BEST running back no one knows about. The closest I've seen the Jim Brown, and he almost became a Cleveland Brown out of High School! Had he been paired up with Jim Brown, it would have formed the most devastating backfields in football history. 

_Please check out the hilarious story from teammate Paul Maguire embedded in the article._

You are probably too young to remember a guy who was a huge star in the CFL, then came to Buffalo to play in the AFL (before they merged with the NFL). He was a tremendous running back and athlete. I had the pleasure of seeing him as a Buffalo Bill...the fan chant was "lookie, lookie, he comes Cookie"...







Bill's backup QB Daryle Lamonica handing off to Cookie Gilchrist

'I'm a Negro Who Speak Up': Remembering Football Great Cookie Gilchrist

With the passage of time, there are two establishment responses to the great political rebels in sports. You either see them commodified and defangedthink Muhammad Alior they are simply erased from history. Count Carlton Chester "Cookie" Gilchrist among the erased. Gilchrist, a former Buffalo Bills running back, died of cancer on January 10 at the age of 75. His legacy as both a player and athletic rebel are well worth restoring.

Gilchrist, the 1962 American Football League MVP, died the day before a remarkable anniversary not exactly celebrated by the world of professional football. On January 11, 1965, Gilchrist led an African-American boycott of the AFL All Star game, which was to be played in New Orleans. In 1965, an informal Jim Crow system ruled the Crescent city, and African-American players talked among themselves about their inability to get cabs, be served in restaurants or stay at certain hotels. Gilchrist organized all twenty-two African-American All-Pros to approach AFL commissioner Joe Foss and make clear that unless the game was moved, they wouldn't be playing. White players also announced that they would stand in support of their black teammates. Foss had no choice but to accede to their demands, and moved the game to Houston's Jeppesen Stadium.

The actions of Gilchrist and his fellow All-Pros inspired Dr. Harry Edwards, Tommie Smith and Lee Evans to launch the Olympic Project for Human Rights, calling for an African-American boycott of the 1968 Olympics in Mexico City. Gilchrist's courageous organizing also echoes today as Latino baseball stars like Adrian Gonzalez and Yovani Gallardo have indicated that they won't play in the 2011 All-Star Game in Phoenix, Arizona, because of harsh anti-immigration legislation signed into law by Governor Jan Brewer.

Gilchrist later said that his role leading the boycott was "better than anything I did playing football." That's quite the statement because we are talking about one of the great players to ever put on cleats.

Gilchrist was signed, in violation of NFL rules, by Cleveland Browns owner Paul Brown right out of high school. The NFL voided the signing and Gilchrist, who was now also ineligible to play college ball, had to trek up north and ply his trade in the Canadian Football League. In Canada, starting as a teenager. Gilchrist made six consecutive all-pro teams before moving to the AFL. There he dominated, becoming the first 1,000-yard rusher in league history, and setting the record for rushing touchdowns in a season. In one 1963 game against the New York Jets, Gilchrist rushed for 243 yards and five touchdowns.

_For someone named Cookie, there was no sweetness to his game. As teammate Paul Maguire remembered to writer Tim Graham on ESPN.com,

"On the football field, he was one of the nastiest sons a b------ I ever met in my life. There was absolutely no fear in that man."

Before one critical playoff game, as Maguire remembered, "Cookie stood up 'I'm going to tell you something. If we don't win this game, I'm going to beat the s--- out of everybody in this locker room.' " Then Cookie pointed at coach Lou Saban. "'And I'm going to start with you, Coach. I'm going to kick your ass first.' I just sat back in my locker. I knew he meant it.'&#8201;"
_
But Cookie wasn't seen as a leader just because he could play. He was outspoken He was loud. He was unapologetic.

As he said to Sports Illustrated in 1964, "People think I'm an oddball because I'm a Negro who speak up. But I have a lot on my mind. It's an internal disease, and it'll eat me alive if I don't get it out of my system what I think about things."

Cookie took his anti-racist tenacity and applied them to his dealings with management. He sent an open letter to the club owner Ralph Wilson before one season that read, "Gentlemen, it unfortunately becomes necessary again for me to formally request that you make efforts to trade me to some other football club." He received his raise. But he wanted more.

As he said in an interview with the Pittsburgh Tribune-Review, "I wanted a percentage of the hot dog sales, the popcorn, the parking and the ticket sales," Gilchrist said. "[Coach Saban] said that would make me part owner of the team. I was a marked man after that."

More


----------



## JWBooth (Dec 18, 2012)

loinboy said:


> If you were a small defensive back and saw Earl Cambell breaking from the line of scrimmage,
> what would be going through your head right now?


Earl left cleat marks on my back in HS.

True story.

I still hate John Tyler High.


----------



## Trakar (Dec 21, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Who's the best runningback in NFL history?
> Adrian Peterson
> Eric Dickerson
> Emmett Smith
> ...


 
Well, not top ten yet, so, not "best," but I do know a young skittleback that is a real "Beast," and he's probably a year or two away from realizing his full potential.

More to your list, however, where's Barry Sanders?


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 21, 2012)

Trakar said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Who's the best runningback in NFL history?
> ...







GO!!!  SEAHAWKS!!!!


----------



## JKVegas (Dec 21, 2012)

Jim Brown is not only the best running back in history, he is the best football player ever to perform in the NFL.

You KNEW what was coming, and you still couldn't stop it.

Like Bobby Orr in hockey.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 21, 2012)

JKVegas said:


> Jim Brown is not only the best running back in history, he is the best football player ever to perform in the NFL.
> 
> You KNEW what was coming, and you still couldn't stop it.
> 
> Like Bobby Orr in hockey.



Was Brown ever timed in the 40?


----------



## JKVegas (Dec 21, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> JKVegas said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Brown is not only the best running back in history, he is the best football player ever to perform in the NFL.
> ...



Does it matter?  Everyone was slower then. Even playing field.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 21, 2012)

JKVegas said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > JKVegas said:
> ...



Yes it does...if we are talking ALL of history...best ever stuff.  If we are talking the best of an era it does not matter.


----------



## JKVegas (Dec 21, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> JKVegas said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



If Brown was 25 today, he'd almost CERTAINLY be faster and stronger. So it wouldn't matter.

Babe Ruth would have been a lot slimmer had he been born 80 years later. Would have had better equipment, too.

Mickey Mantle would hace been policed a bit better in his extra-curricular activities.

If Orr had played in Gretsky's era, he TOO would have scored 200 points every year. A typical game ended at 6-4.

You also have to judge greatness by how a played changed the game. The ONLY dynastic NFL team that has NOT included a stud RB since he quit was the Niners - and Craig was no slouch.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 21, 2012)

JKVegas said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > JKVegas said:
> ...



All good points...


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 21, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Who's the best runningback in NFL history?
> 
> Adrian Peterson
> Eric Dickerson
> ...



My favorites from the list were Earl Campbell and John Riggins

They weren't going to burn you with an 80 yard run but they would beat you to death with 3-5 yard runs when they needed them
The key to a good running game is moving the chains. Make that third and short....keep the drive alive. That is how games are won

With both guys you would think you had them contained most of the game. But by the fourth quarter they had worn out your defense and were running at will


----------



## Paulie (Dec 22, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Why is Peterson up there?
> ...



Peterson is a career choker.  I don't care how many yards you run for, if you can't come through for your team in the biggest games you're worthless.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 22, 2012)

loinboy said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > Useless list w/out Terrel Davis.
> ...



Why?  He's easily a top 10.  Crazy stats, couple super bowl wins.  What more could you ask for?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 22, 2012)

Paulie said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...



Many running backs have put up big numbers for a couple years and then faded away

Davis lacks career numbers


----------



## Paulie (Dec 22, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



Davis won super bowls.  Would Elway have ever finally gotten his SB wins without Davis?

No.

The guy could quite possibly have been the greatest ever had he kept playing.  He was that damn good.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 22, 2012)

Stayed healthy I guess I should have said.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 22, 2012)

Bettis could be on this list too.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 22, 2012)

Paulie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



It's that 'could quite possibly' part that keeps him from these kinds of lists.  Davis basically played 4 seasons.  Maybe if those had been 4 2000 yard seasons, I could see waiving the requirement for a longer career.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 22, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Wasn't he good in tennis also?  Didn't they name a cup after him?


----------



## Paulie (Dec 23, 2012)

You gotta consider Faulk for this list too.


----------



## Trakar (Dec 25, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Trakar said:
> 
> 
> > Well, not top ten yet, so, not "best," but I do know a young skittleback that is a real "Beast," and he's probably a year or two away from realizing his full potential.
> ...


 
LOL, thankfully this board is all text, my voice and hearing are still on vacation. The NFL will be hearing a lot more from southern alaska for the next decade!!

Go 'Hawks!


----------



## Rocko (Dec 25, 2012)

Barry Sanders is the best in history. CJ Spiller is the best in the game today, even though Chan Gailey doesn't realize it, with CJ and Fred Jackson splitting carries.


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 25, 2012)

Rocko said:


> Barry Sanders is the best in history. CJ Spiller is the best in the game today, even though Can Gailey doesn't realize it, with CJ and Fred Jackson splitting carries.



The Bills have a lot more problems than who lines up behind Fitzpatrick. Freddie Jackson, when healthy, is not a step down from CJ. Spiller has better breakaway speed, but Jackson is a better power runner and one of the best pass blockers in the league.

The Bills need a quarterback, a coach and a general manager, in that order.

I love Fitz, but he can't hit the broad side of a barn from 30 yards away. When I see what Russell Wilson is doing in Seattle, the Bills and the rest of the league let the next Joe Namath slide to the THIRD round.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 25, 2012)

Glad to see my 2 faves have the top votes.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 25, 2012)

Rocko said:


> Barry Sanders is the best in history. CJ Spiller is the best in the game today, even though Can Gailey doesn't realize it, with CJ and Fred Jackson splitting carries.



Ya Spiller is the bee's knees.  He was on that Bills team we crushed 50-17 two weeks ago.  He's SCAWY...!!!


----------



## Rocko (Dec 25, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Barry Sanders is the best in history. CJ Spiller is the best in the game today, even though Can Gailey doesn't realize it, with CJ and Fred Jackson splitting carries.
> ...



The guy is averaging 6.5 yards per carry. He's better than Marshawn, right? lol


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 25, 2012)

Rocko said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



Ya...he's better at running out of bounds than "The Beast".  Lynch likes to dish out pain..Spiller likes to avoid it. 

Lynch is just one of like three backs the Seahawks use ..  As Spiller was also just a part timer.. Adrian Peterson got just about all the snaps for the Vikings.  More than once we have had two backs over a hundred in one game.  One of our backs, Lynch, is the second leading rusher in the NFL this year.  He got a lot of press with the unconsious run against NO to seal the PO game.


----------



## Rocko (Dec 25, 2012)

Bfgrn said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Barry Sanders is the best in history. CJ Spiller is the best in the game today, even though Can Gailey doesn't realize it, with CJ and Fred Jackson splitting carries.
> ...



Bills need a new QB, a number 2 wide reciever, new linebackers, to fire Nix, and to fire Chan.

I love Freddie, but he's not even close to as explosive as Spiller is now. Jackson is a better blocker than CJ, and maybe is better in short yardage situations, but that's it.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Dec 25, 2012)

Wiseacre said:


> Barry Sanders was the most exciting football player that ever stepped on the field.



He lived in my old neighborhood, in West Bloomfield, MI. I still remember his exact house.  I remember when I used to collect cards, I had a card of him and wanted to get it signed during Halloween, he wasn't at home he left candy outside and I was kind of bummed but I didn't go after that.


----------



## Rocko (Dec 25, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



You're talking to a bills fan. I know Lynch is good, but CJ's better. Once Chan gets fired CJ is going to break all types of NFL records! Watch!


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 25, 2012)

Rocko said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



You have my sympathy.  Your problem as far as I could tell two weeks ago among other things is Fitzpatrick.

Your special teams are dangerous..for you guys.  Spiller was the exception.  He is lightning fast and can change direction on a dime.  Problem is you also need a bone crusher for the short yardage when the blocking isn't ideal.  The solution is usually a great tough ass fullback that can block and catch the football well.


----------



## Trakar (Dec 26, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


 
Great Advice!

though I'd probably add, that if possible that big BA fullback should also have been a college QB with two degrees and his own lockerroom video-blog like our own, RealRobReport!

A little behind the scenes insight into the Seahawks!


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 26, 2012)

Trakar said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



  That locker room looks like a spa at a billionaires country club.  That might be part of why the Seahawks play lights out.  Nobody wants to lose the key to the country club!


----------



## Paulie (Dec 26, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> > Barry Sanders was the most exciting football player that ever stepped on the field.
> ...



I used to send cards to sports players with a nice hand written letter and a self addressed stamped envelope, asking for an autograph.  Some signed them for real and sent them back, some didn't.

You can tell whose was real because it was done with a sharpie and it matched their known autograph perfectly.  Others you can tell it was just a stamp.

Barry was one of the ones who signed it for real.  You can't do much with it obviously because theres nothing to prove authentication, but it was still cool when you're just a kid.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 26, 2012)

Paulie said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Wiseacre said:
> ...



I think one of the things that made Sanders so great is that he was never the diva type of star.  He didn't do crazy celebrations, he always came off as humble and grounded.  Of course, I've heard that he actually was just never all that passionate about football; his playing was a matter of talent more than desire.  That seems quite possible to me considering his retirement while he was still a great player.

That was a pretty nifty idea for a kid, and must have been great when you got a signature back.


----------



## Immanuel (Dec 26, 2012)

Both Barry Sanders and Gale Sayers deserve to be on that list, but I think Payton would still get my vote.

Also Tony Dorsett should be there.

Immie


----------



## Trakar (Dec 26, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Trakar said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


 
According to Matt Hasselbeck, visitors facillities aren't near as nice.

Matt Hasselbeck Exclusive Interview | Mitch in the Morning - Seattle's live and local sports station

"...
Unfortunately, the visitors locker room at CenturyLink Field comes very close to some locker-room man-law violations when youre in there, former Seahawks quarterback Matt Hasselbeck told Sports Radio KJR on Monday.
(The Seahawks have) this great locker room, with everything you can imagine. Its really, really nice. And I always wondered how they ended up doing the visiting locker room, Hasselbeck told Mitch Levy on KJRs Mitch in the Morning show. And now I know. Theres six showers for, like, 140 people. People were like, Hey, I didnt see you after the game. Its like, Well, there were six showers. Actually, five showers and then a handicapped shower that, like, spits on you  barely. So now I know that. 
Theres three toilets, for again, like, 140 guys. No, the head coach does get his own shower and his own toilet and sink and mirror and all that. But yeah, that was probably my biggest curiosity, ironically, and now I know.  The thing is, too, its like not even a  its like one small closet. Its like the size of a closet and theres six shower heads in there. Theres very close to some locker-room man-law violations when youre in there in the first place.
..."


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 26, 2012)

Trakar said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Trakar said:
> ...



As long as it meets health code requirements I don't see a problem.  Century Link is not a place where opponents should feel they are being coddled.  They are supposed to endure all hardship and pain the law will allow.  

The Pro Bowl nominations just came out and the Seahawks didn't place a single defensive player.  Astounding that the defense that allowed the fewest points in the NFC didn't land one spot at the pro bowl.  Fuck the other teams. They voted.  As the opponents hoping to stop the Seahawks fall to the ground and we stomp them on our path to Super Bowl Victorys for the next decade they can think back and remembr the snub.  It will be certain that the Seahawks will not forget nor forgive.


----------



## Trakar (Dec 26, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Trakar said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


 
Spoken like a true 12th Man, honored to make your acquaintance, good sir!

Go 'Hawks!

((Now where's the thread about the Seahawks Pro Bowl snubs, and the NFL channel's attempt to blame it on twelthman failing to vote for their team's players?))


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 26, 2012)

Trakar said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Trakar said:
> ...



I added it to the above reply in an edit.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 26, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> I stick with Jim Brown as the best ever.  He was, IMO, the most dominant at the position while he played.  His records, including total yardage and YPC were incredible.
> 
> Barry Sanders was the most fun to watch.
> 
> ...



A tragic case.  He serves as the warning to anyone good enough to pick two sports: always pick baseball.  Bo Jackson could have played 20 years in the MLB and put up Hall of Fame stats.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 26, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I stick with Jim Brown as the best ever.  He was, IMO, the most dominant at the position while he played.  His records, including total yardage and YPC were incredible.
> ...



Bo Jackson should go to the HOF just for what he did to Brian Bosworth.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 26, 2012)

I picked Emmitt Smith but Walter Payton was just about as good. 

I figure Emmitt won more championships and that's what separated them.

And Larry Czonka wasn't on the list. I figure he was in their league. 


I never saw Jim Brown play so I can't judge him.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 26, 2012)

I know this is a bit of a stretch but Chuck Muncie was a great back as well. He just had this problem with nose-candy.

6ft 4in 240lbs and was the fastest player on the San Diego Chargers team including the WRs. 

He finished second in voting for the Heisman behind Archie Griffin 1975. 

He ran for over 1140yds on a pass happy Charger team in 1981. 

Muncie finished his 9 season career with 6,702 rushing yards, 263 receptions for 2,323 yards, 20 kickoff returns for 432 yards, and 74 touchdowns.

He was big enough to pound out the tough yards but he was fast enough to outrun anyone. He was named the Pro-Bowl MVP in 1979 while representing a terrible Saints team.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 27, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Barry was one in a million like that.  I think he retired because of some kind of disagreement with the owner.  I might be wrong though.  No one has been even remotely as exciting to watch.  Definitely my favorite player of all time, and I'm an Eagles fan.

I got a lot of signatures back actually.  I got Elway, Aikman, Cunningham, Emmitt...those were all definitely real, unless these guys literally have someone hired to forge their autographs for that kind of thing...which I doubt.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 27, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> I picked Emmitt Smith but Walter Payton was just about as good.
> 
> I figure Emmitt won more championships and that's what separated them.
> 
> ...



Emmitt had the greatest offensive line in the history of the NFL.  I'd like to see how well he would do with the offensive line Barry had to work with.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 27, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Who's the best runningback in NFL history?
> 
> Adrian Peterson
> Eric Dickerson
> ...



No Barry Sanders, Gales Sayers, LT or Faulk! Man you're clueless about everything you fucking moron! JEEZZZUUSSS even a mental midget would have Sanders. Sanders is arguably #1, lowest #3!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 27, 2012)

I think one of the best who was just worn out too quickly was Earl Campbell. Bum Phillips just ran him to death. Earl was something to watch as he just ran over defenders. Hard to bring down one on one and had more speed than he was given credit for


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 27, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Who's the best runningback in NFL history?
> ...


Sanders isn't on the list because his team got out-sourced to India, like the rest of the auto industry.

They told us, _"We want GM, Ford, Chrysler and.............oh, yes.............we want the Lions, as well.  You can keep the homeless blacks!"_


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 27, 2012)

(1) Jim Brown - Beast of a man. Broke the record and retired way to early! 
(2) Walter Payton - I went back and forth because Sanders was so awesome with such horrendous QB and OL, but the homer in me went with Payton
(3) Barry Sanders - The man did amazing things that no one has ever done. He would have broken and put the record out of Smith's reach if he didn't retire to early.
(4) Emmitt Smith - People degrade him because of the solid OL and offenses he played on, but he was a great workhouse and a great athlete.
(5) OJ Simpson - When he wasn't killing white women, he was a hell of a runner with amazing speed.
(6) Marshall Faulk - Faulk was the best receiving RB in history and he wasn't that bad of a runner also.
(7) Eric Dickerson - Single season record looks safe. Prolific runner.
(8) LT - Great player, nuff said
(9) Gale Sayers - Unbelievably fast. Would have been higher on the list if his career wasn't cut short by a injury that is routinely repaired nowadays.
(10) Adrian Peterson - As close to Barry Sanders as they come. If he keeps up his career, then he will be higher on the list.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 27, 2012)

Paulie said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I picked Emmitt Smith but Walter Payton was just about as good.
> ...



Always the unfair knock on Smith. Smith was still a hell of a great back, great competitor, great person and one of the best role models the sport could ask for!


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 27, 2012)

loinboy said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



Wow you trying to make a funny! You kind of failed moron!


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 27, 2012)

I remember reading that even with his massive size he was one of the fastest if not fastest player to ever play in the NFL. Easily the fastest RB! He also has some of the cleanest cuts and best moves. Lastly he was as big as a LB. He had it all and the injury ruined what would have been an epic career. What a shame.

But to the Jackson deniers, answer this if you could pick any RB in NFL history and have them guaranteed to be injury free at the peak of their game over a 10 year span, who would you pick? It would come down to 4-5 players: Brown, Payton, Jackson, Sayers and Sanders. I personally wouldn't blink and eye and select Jackson. 

Jackson was faster as Sayers, had absolute insane moves like Sanders and Payton and was BIGGER than Brown. The answer is easy when you really dissect it!


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 27, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I don't know if it's an unfair knock exactly.....overused might be a better way to put it.  He DID have an incredible O-line.  That, however, takes nothing away from his toughness, durability, blocking, or power.  Smith was one of the most reliable backs to ever play.  It's not as fun or flashy as someone like Sanders, but it can be argued that reliability is a more important quality.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 27, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> I remember reading that even with his massive size he was one of the fastest if not fastest player to ever play in the NFL. Easily the fastest RB! He also has some of the cleanest cuts and best moves. Lastly he was as big as a LB. He had it all and the injury ruined what would have been an epic career. What a shame.
> 
> But to the Jackson deniers, answer this if you could pick any RB in NFL history and have them guaranteed to be injury free at the peak of their game over a 10 year span, who would you pick? It would come down to 4-5 players: Brown, Payton, Jackson, Sayers and Sanders. I personally wouldn't blink and eye and select Jackson.
> 
> Jackson was faster as Sayers, had absolute insane moves like Sanders and Payton and was BIGGER than Brown. The answer is easy when you really dissect it!



10 year span?

Jackson wouldn't even play for a one year span. His season started in November every year. At least the others dedicated themselves to football and took all the punishment


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 27, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > I remember reading that even with his massive size he was one of the fastest if not fastest player to ever play in the NFL. Easily the fastest RB! He also has some of the cleanest cuts and best moves. Lastly he was as big as a LB. He had it all and the injury ruined what would have been an epic career. What a shame.
> ...



I am talking about on talent and skill only, Jackson was at the top!


----------



## Paulie (Dec 28, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I'm not saying he doesn't deserve to be on a top 10 list, just that he's not the best.  It's anyone's guess how well he would have done without the huge holes he had to work with, not to mention one of the best fullbacks in history leading.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 28, 2012)

Paulie said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



Let's put it into perspective...

Barry's career numbers:  153 games, 3062 carries, 15269 yds, 5.0 avg, 99 yds per game

Emmitt's numbers: 226 games, 4409 carries, 18355 yds, 4.2 avg, 81 yds per game

So Emmitt had about 25% more carries and 4.5 more seasons worth of games played, and only has 3000 more yards...also a lower avg, and 18 less yds per game.

The reason this comparison is significant is because Emmitt had much more to work with...premier o-line, premier fullback, premier offense all around.  Berry literally had to earn every yard he ever got.  And he's probably got just as many lateral yards avoiding tackles and making something out of nothing.

Can you name a Lions offensive lineman from those years?  Neither can I.

I couldn't even imagine Barry's numbers with that Cowboys line.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 2, 2013)

How the hell is Barry Sanders not on the list? The dude could have had a 8.0 ypc season if he had a line like Emmit had (same with Peterson).


----------

